# New to Target and what to expect.



## Alienx95 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, I applied and received an offer letter from a Target distribution center. According the offer, my schedule will be A1 Saturday-Monday 6am-6pm. Can you guys give me a general idea of what to expect? I'm used to physically demanding jobs (I've worked at Amazon and Wayfair).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Alienx95 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 1, 2021)

Alienx95 said:


> Hello everyone, I applied and received an offer letter from a Target distribution center. According the offer, my schedule will be A1 Saturday-Monday 6am-6pm. Can you guys give me a general idea of what to expect? I'm used to physically demanding jobs (I've worked at Amazon and Wayfair).



First off don't tell people you have worked at a bunch of warehouses cause every single person who starts and tells everyone about all the warehouses they worked in last a week.
Plus we all joke that you've been fired from every warehouse in the area.

What department?


----------



## Alienx95 (May 1, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> First off don't tell people you have worked at a bunch of warehouses cause every single person who starts and tells everyone about all the warehouses they worked in last a week.
> Plus we all joke that you've been fired from every warehouse in the area.
> 
> What department?



It didn't specify in the offer letter. Plus I believe that DC is relatively new; I didn't even know it was there until a former co-worker told me.

So there's a high turnover rate of the new hires? Is it because of physical aspect of the job?


----------



## dcworker (May 1, 2021)

pretty much everyone in outbound been here less than 1 year.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 1, 2021)

Yeah it's a high turnover rate.

Where I am I'd say it's 80%+  people just don't want to work.   Especially once it gets hot out.  Place will be a muggy oven. 

The ones that stay do maybe 50% of what they are supposed to be doing.
But they are beyond desperate for workers.  So they keep them.

Come to work everyday and actually work not take 300 bathroom breaks a night and you will be considered a superstar.
You don't have to have crazy productivity just come in and work.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 3, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Yeah it's a high turnover rate.
> 
> Where I am I'd say it's 80%+  people just don't want to work.   Especially once it gets hot out.  Place will be a muggy oven.
> 
> ...


That explains the poor loading of the trucks. You basically have seasonals loading the truck, Just like when we have seasonals store side 🤷🏻‍♂️. Fucking seasnals.


----------



## SunnyShine (May 4, 2021)

dcworker said:


> pretty everyone in outbound been here less than 1 year.


Big facts. Lol. Only been in OB 9 months and gave up trying to learn new hire names until after they shed the orange vest.


----------



## SunnyShine (May 4, 2021)

Alienx95 said:


> Hello everyone, I applied and received an offer letter from a Target distribution center. According the offer, my schedule will be A1 Saturday-Monday 6am-6pm. Can you guys give me a general idea of what to expect? I'm used to physically demanding jobs (I've worked at Amazon and Wayfair).


The DC can be brutal. Plenty of OT. Say goodbye to your free time for a while. Hot in the summer, freezing in the winter. But the money and benefits are great. Work hard, show up, be safe, and you'll do just fine. Welcome aboard


----------

